

Web Of Trust lands $1.3m in funding to make the web a safer place - billirvine
http://thenextweb.com/2012/11/26/web-of-trust-lands-1-3m-in-funding-to-make-the-web-a-safer-place/?utm_source=Twitter&utm_campaign=social%20media&utm_medium=Spreadus&awesm=tnw.to_l0XeG

======
billirvine
With abuse apparently rampant in "crowd based" efforts, can we trust their
trust? Especially if this enables them to scale beyond their "50 million
downloads" to the point where they become a target of those looking to cause
mischief? Imagine teams of users giving rival sites we can normally trust, a
slew of negative ratings.

